# Ford 2000 lift trouble



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

My neighbor has a 67 ford diesel tractor. He son was helping her pull some trees around the yard. He checked the fluid in the rear and filled it with 90 wt gear oil. Soon after the lift quit working. I pulled all the oil out and refilled with proper fluid level. Then I took the plug out of the pump on the left side to prime the pump. There would only very little oil come out even with the plug completely removed. Initially I was able to get the pump to catch prim and the lift started back working but only for a day or so. The 2nd time I went to it I never got it to prime but later that day while they used it to pull a trailer around the yard it started back working for about a day. She called me this week and wants me to try and check it but I'm not sure what to do. It acts like it's not getting fluid or the pump is bad. Does anyone know if there is some kind of filter inside the housing where the pickup tube runs on the right side or is her pump the most likely problem?? Thank you for any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mgreene,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The first thing I noticed was the 90 wt gear oil. That's too viscous, your hydraulic pump may not be able to pick it up. Most guys today use universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford/New Holland fluid spec 134D. This is a Ford/New Holland approved practice. You can get this fluid in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, WalMart, auto parts stores. About $40 per 5 gal bucket (New Holland dealers charge a lot more). Just check the label to see that it meets spec 134D.


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes that was the beginning of the issue was that her son used 90wt. As I stated above, when she called me to check it and I found out about that I immediately drained it and refilled with the proper oil.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There may some heavy oil remaining in the pump suction tube. If you have an air compressor, apply a small amount of air pressure to the rear end reservoir section through the filler port (15-20 psi max) with engine/pump running. Not too much pressure, you don't want to damage any seals.


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

This happened at the end of last summer and has probably had 4-6 hours of run time since the heavy oil was initially put in it. I guess there may still be some there but it seems the small amount of oil I did get to come out of the pump and the fact that is started back pumping twice for a couple of hours, I would think that any left over gear oil would have got flushed through and mixed with the new oil without causing issues but also realize that anything is possible.


----------



## beauford1 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have 1972 ford 2000 gas tractor. Motor oil contaminated with gas.what are most likely causes of this ? Thank You.


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

From my experience I would guess you probably have carb.issues. Either your float stuck causing excess gas to run through the engine into your oil or way too much gas has been pumped through while running. The first thing you need to do is change the oil because the gas in your oil will wash the oil from your cylinder walls and bearings and cause premature engine failure. I am very new to this forum but you may want to start a new topic for more response.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

beauford1, welcome to the tractor forum. 

The needle valve in your carburetor is not seating/sealing properly. Common problem with these old Fords. You can put a rebuild kit in the carb, but often times you will not get a reliable seal. 

The best way to avoid getting gas in the oil in future is to make it a standard practice to close the fuel tank shutoff valve when you are not using the tractor. Also, check the shut off valve to ensure that it is not leaking. 

PS: Start a new post to get more attention if your problem persists.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

mgreene,

You can get an aftermarket rebuild kit for the hydraulic pump for $25-$50 on the internet. Also look on ebay. Your New Holland Dealership will charge $150.

Note: There are two completely different models of a Ford 2000 tractor. 1) A 4 cylinder version manufactured 1962-1964. 2) A 3 cylinder version mfg 1965-1974.


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone know about a screen or filter for the hydraulic system on this tractor if the is something internally? Got to try and check for her this weekend and don't know if I'm just wasting time going in to the rear end or should I leave it together and try to get a rebuild kit for the pump?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There are both a hydraulic filter and suction screen, but you have to pull the lift cover. The filter has a bypass valve if it gets plugged, so your 2000 has probably been bypassing fluid for 40+ years. The suction screen is deep down in the reservoir, you have to pull the lift cover and the PTO shaft to get to it. Even then it is difficult to access. 

Do you see any leakage along the suction line or at either end? A small air leak can admit air and cause the pump to lose prime.


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

Can't see any leakage around the supply or discharge line


----------



## mgreene (Mar 24, 2017)

I had a chance to try the air pressure in the reservour today and the lift is working! Not sure if it will continue or not? What would be the most likely problem? The screen somewhat plugged on the intake or the pump wore out? I will see if it still works in a few days.


----------

